# 04 Maxima blower problem



## abenbet (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, I have a 2004 Maxima and my A/C blower fan has stopped working. I've reserched it a little bit and have ruled out the following:

Resitor: My blower does not work at any speed.

Fuse: I checked out all the fuses inside the car and at both locations within engine compartment.

Any suggestions as to what this could be or how to further troubleshoot? Thanks


----------



## Vezella22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive tried and tested this tool post reading the post. Its really a nice one. I liked the keyword winner!


----------

